
Find everywhere you can go in 15 minutes or less - robg
http://flowingdata.com/2011/06/01/find-everywhere-you-can-go-in-15-minutes-or-less/
======
pohl
This is an awesome idea. I would love to find an apartment this way. Finding
an intersection of places you can meet a friend is a perfect extension to the
concept. I hope they take off and support more cities!

~~~
fennecfoxen
I'd like to find an apartment this way too, but I'm skeptical as to how well
they handle bicycling in concert with San Francisco's crazy hills.

At least having the topo map would be nice. :S

(P.S. other than that, AWESOME).

